# How long after silicone before using viv again



## *stu* (Oct 27, 2010)

I have finally fitted my rock backgrounds tonight but how long before I can put my beardie back in the viv???

Any help appreciated



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

*stu* said:


> I have finally fitted my rock backgrounds tonight but how long before I can put my beardie back in the viv???
> 
> Any help appreciated
> 
> ...


I think it depends on what silicone you used, if its aquatic silicone it should be fine in a couple of days, if not then id wait at least a week freferably more if you can. You have to make sure theres no fumes remaining and that is is 100% dry. Depnding on how thick you used it really as the top surface could be dry but still be a bit wet underneath. Put the viv outside to air it off or in the shed!! wheres the pics? I love to see custom made viv decor.


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

i wait 48 hours i do but thats just me lol


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I used 6 tubes of aquarium sealant inside my 8 x 4 x 4 Tegu enclosure. I felt pretty I'll but I was nearly done so I pushed through it. I was poorly for about 2 days afterwards. Something in that stuff is horrible and messed me up good and proper!


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

benton1576 said:


> I think it depends on what silicone you used, if its aquatic silicone it should be fine in a couple of days, if not then id wait at least a week freferably more if you can. You have to make sure theres no fumes remaining and that is is 100% dry. Depnding on how thick you used it really as the top surface could be dry but still be a bit wet underneath. Put the viv outside to air it off or in the shed!! wheres the pics? I love to see custom made viv decor.


yes where are the pics! :bash:

:2thumb:


----------



## *stu* (Oct 27, 2010)

pics will be added in good time:2thumb::2thumb:

i have 2 vivs to do, but i moved one out into a spare viv last night and he really did not like it, he was headbutting the glass, his beard went blacker than i have ever seen it. he is the a little angry most of the time, but wanted to keep his stay in his temp accomodantion as short as poss.


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

well its up to you how long you wait, after all, its your lizards. Im just saying that waiting a week or so is best to be sure theres no toxic fumes left behind. Silicone can and does make you ill if you breath the vapours in for an extended time. I dont know what the effects would be on a lizard as ive always played the waiting game to make sure mine dont get ill like i have been the past!!! the sore head was easy to deal with but the effects on my lungs and the sickness wasnt too nice. Best answer IMO is to just wait it out, rather have a grumpy beardie than a sick 1 mate.


----------

